# Bike clothing on Ebay



## jnatera (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi

Just wanting to know if anyone has purchased cycling jerseys and knicks off Ebay. I have noticed most items come from Taiwan/ China. 

jn


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

just don't buy used chamois


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I tended to think that the clothes would "fall off" the assembly line and get sold. I bought a pair of Troy Lee Moto shorts and while they were similar, they weren't the real thing. I thought I would askthe seller what was up (and I assumed I wouldn't get an answer) and lo and behold I got an answer. They told me that they took the materials and designs off the line an made them elsewhere. They were marketed on eBay as the real thing but in my conversations with the seller they were intended as knockoffs. 

Anyhow, I can't say that this is how it always is on eBay but I'm leery. I thoght I would save some cash but instead myself and the folks at TLD got ripped off. I'm personally no longer interested in buying stuff this way. This is my long winded way of saying that you should be cautious.


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

I buy new & used cycling clothing off eBay all the time. Most of my online/store purchases are typically clearence items anyhow. I think most cycling clothing is way over-priced.

I just picked up a brand new Primal Wear jersey on eBay for $30.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

most stuff coming directly out of asia (in my experience) is knock off/counterfeit. there are plenty of legit sellers of legit product based in the US and elsewhere. if they have what you need and you know what size you need, why not? i personally prefer to try things on, but go nuts.


----------



## flooger (May 6, 2010)

markf said:


> most stuff coming directly out of asia (in my experience) is knock off/counterfeit. there are plenty of legit sellers of legit product based in the US and elsewhere. if they have what you need and you know what size you need, why not? i personally prefer to try things on, but go nuts.


Asia is pretty big though. I guess items coming from Japan or Taiwan will pretty unlikely to be counterfeit. In addition, Taiwan is known for designing high quality bikes and Japan for designing high quality bicycle components and bicycle wear.

But then, I wouldn't risk buying second hand because there's no return policy if it does turn out to be crap/broken or doesn't fit and I'd probably end up paying more.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I've bought a bunch of jerseys from a Korean company. The fit and finish was very nice and the artwork was fun and cool and DARK (skulls and stuff). The only other place you can get novelty jerseys is from Primal Wear, but until they update their band stuff - it seems a little older crowd to me. Rage Against the Machine > Pink Floyd (for me). Plus I don't like all that rainbow'y stuff.

I also bought base layers and socks from a brand called "Verge".

Happy with all of it.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Assume clothing coming from Asia is fake.


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

BigSharks said:


> Assume clothing coming from Asia is fake.


:thumbsup:

I seen Livestrong merchandise on eBay for cheap - probably bootlegged merchandise and I would assume pretty safely that a portion is not going to help the fight against Cancer.

When buying from China, know that there is a real possibility of the items getting stuck in customs. As far as quality, most of our items are made in Asian countries anyway, so I am not going to say its any worse.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone buy a kit similar to this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270610505112

I'm wondering about the quality and fit.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Anyone buy a kit similar to this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270610505112
> 
> I'm wondering about the quality and fit.


I was wondering about that myself. I've seen some TDF racing team kits, livestrong, etc. on ebay and I was wondering about the quality. I'm assuming the jerseys would be fine, but I'm not sure about the chamois. It would be hard to mess up a jersey unless it was made out of a rough material.


----------



## NO_BRAKES (May 4, 2006)

I got a REALLY nice set of Discovery Channel jersey and pants for like $39 bucks shipped from China. Obviously they are knock off but considering that the real deal stuff is MADE IN CHINESE SWEAT SHOPS, they're the ones that make it in the first place so why in hell would I not want them? It's the same quality and looks exactly the same. What, so the label isn't on there? Chinese man... They make the best stuff. I would order one size larger though. My jersey was tight so I cut carefully the stitching on the three pockets in the back to make it one big one and it fits fine now. Also got some super nice Trek pants from there too for like $18 bucks. But remember, when you pay top dollar, you're buying American Greed!

I'd buy the knock offs on ebay. I went to give feedback to the guy on mine and he must have got busted because it said, no longer an ebay member. >knock< >knock< >knock< Who is it? FBI ! Be there in a minute, I'm in the bathroom... (car starting sound) SCREEEEAAAAAACH!! VARRRRRRRROOOM RRT! VARRRROOOOOM!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

NO_BRAKES said:


> I got a REALLY nice set of Discovery Channel jersey and pants for like $39 bucks shipped from China. Obviously they are knock off but considering that the real deal stuff is MADE IN CHINESE SWEAT SHOPS, they're the ones that make it in the first place so why in hell would I not want them? It's the same quality and looks exactly the same. What, so the label isn't on there? Chinese man... They make the best stuff. I would order one size larger though. My jersey was tight so I cut carefully the stitching on the three pockets in the back to make it one big one and it fits fine now. Also got some super nice Trek pants from there too for like $18 bucks. But remember, when you pay top dollar, you're buying American Greed!
> 
> I'd buy the knock offs on ebay. I went to give feedback to the guy on mine and he must have got busted because it said, no longer an ebay member. >knock< >knock< >knock< Who is it? FBI ! Be there in a minute, I'm in the bathroom... (car starting sound) SCREEEEAAAAAACH!! VARRRRRRRROOOM RRT! VARRRROOOOOM!


What are your dimensions and what sizes did you order?


----------



## NO_BRAKES (May 4, 2006)

Why would you want to know Sculley?


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

It's not just the stuff from asia that are knockoff stuff. I bought a North Face Fleece for my wife from NJ, same fleece that I already owned just women's version. As soon as I pulled it out of the plastic I could tell it was a knockoff - the material was very different and much lighter than the one I owner. If you didn't know any better it actually looked great, inspected the whole thing for fun and could only find a couple things that were different between the jackets (other than the material itself). 

My point as far as biking stuff is that people are buying loads of stuff from china (usually) and selling it in the states on ebay, so you have to be careful of stuff sold here too.


----------

